# Transparency-film positive storage



## OlympiaScreen (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi.

I've got quite a collection of films piling up in my shop.
I save them all with the Tri-lock carrier sheets still attached for reorders.

I'm looking for ideas on an organized method for storing them. I currently store them on hooks through the center hole in the tri-lock sheet alphabetically. When I need to access one sheet the whole pile needs to be taken down and re hung on the hook... it's not a good system.

Anyone out there got a good system for this?


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

individual folders for each job or customer depending on if the customer does multiple jobs with you that use different films. i would also suggest checking out wild side north ( www.wildsidenorth.com ) check out this, this is what i use, works great and hangs on any wall Wild Side North | Catalog


----------



## theartguy (Aug 27, 2008)

*FILM POSITIVES TURNING YELLOW and bleeding over time*

anyone ever seen their inkjet film positives turn yellow over time? we are a film house and do film for a large number of companies, we use mostly all black dmax dye ink and film in an epson 4900 for the majority of small size prints, recently one customer has come to me and almost all of his exposed film has turned YELLOW and bleed around the ink edges, some of the film is 1 year old some if it is only 1 month old, it also seems to be limited to this one customer but is a large amount of film but only about 20% of the film we output overall. we are thinking something is happening when its exposed but so far we are all stumped even the distributor for the ink and film. none of our other customers seem to be affected. his film is stored in a wooden storage cabinet with large manilla envelopes, it mostly affects films that face the back of another film, Im assuming trapping moisture of some kind- however the film itself sits out for days or more before its stored, plenty dry itself the have is yellow like emulsion activator, they are very unhappy with me however is is only their film doing it. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

OlympiaScreen said:


> I currently store them on hooks through the center hole in the tri-lock sheet alphabetically. When I need to access one sheet the whole pile needs to be taken down and re hung on the hook... it's not a good system.
> 
> Anyone out there got a good system for this?


I would suggest buying the self adhesive backed hooks that are used for retail display. The kind that are stuck to the back of a small packaging box and then hung on the hooks. This will give you the ability to remove one without removing all the others. Plus they are thin so no need to remove them when burning screens. If it is a multi screen job then staple films together and just use one hook. 

I like this idea soo much I might just use it. Thanks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: FILM POSITIVES TURNING YELLOW and bleeding over time*



theartguy said:


> anyone ever seen their inkjet film positives turn yellow over time? we are a film house and do film for a large number of companies, we use mostly all black dmax dye ink and film in an epson 4900 for the majority of small size prints, recently one customer has come to me and almost all of his exposed film has turned YELLOW and bleed around the ink edges, some of the film is 1 year old some if it is only 1 month old, it also seems to be limited to this one customer but is a large amount of film but only about 20% of the film we output overall. we are thinking something is happening when its exposed but so far we are all stumped even the distributor for the ink and film. none of our other customers seem to be affected. his film is stored in a wooden storage cabinet with large manilla envelopes, it mostly affects films that face the back of another film, Im assuming trapping moisture of some kind- however the film itself sits out for days or more before its stored, plenty dry itself the have is yellow like emulsion activator, they are very unhappy with me however is is only their film doing it. any help would be greatly appreciated


This has to do with the storage. Unless you are using some funky film, the yellowing is your ink spreading due to the humidity. This also tells me that the coating isn't very well. Cheaper films coating deteriorate over time.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

Could be vellum

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## theartguy (Aug 27, 2008)

not paper vellum or the mylar laser plastic, its clear dye ink on clear coated film run on 4900 epson injet using an all black dye ink system , its the same stuff most everyone is using, as we get far into it its looking like moisture from exposing was trapped in the film and the trapped sheets bleed- it just happened to this guy on a scale none of us had seen before- he lost almost all his stored film


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Moisture is usually trapped in the emulsion if not dried in a low humidity it will transfer to the film. If your using the blackmaxx ink it should be dry within a few min. If you don't keep the film in sealed bags or low humidity conditions then humidity can be absorbed into the film itself.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

To OlympiaScreen,

Years back we started storing used films in the trash can. This is no longer the days of image-setter films where is was a large expense and took time to get new films. The storage cost, time it takes, cost of extra carrier sheets in your case and space for storage makes it cheaper to just deep-six the films about a week after you finish the job.

To theartguy,

It is a storage and humidity problem at the customers shop. If they cannot control the humidity where they store the films then they need to place a sheet of paper between each film during storage. Their only other option is to pay for image-setter films and even those can get damaged if mishandled and stored wrong.


----------

